# Squirrel Question???



## mr_aaron_ricks (Jul 28, 2013)

I am so ready for squirrel season to open up on aug 15. But everyone i talk to says i cant eat them cause of wools an ticks. They say it will make me sick if i eat any squirrel right now and that i got to wait untill if frost for a week and then i can eat them. But if thats true why would they open the season when they do? So will someone tell me if it is safe to eat them now or is it not? Or is there something i need to be looking for when i clean the ones i kill?


----------



## state159 (Jul 28, 2013)

I usually don't eat these summer squirrels but a shot out squirrel will sure help a young dog just starting to tree. Not all of the squirrels will have "wolves" though. The ones near pines are more apt to have them than the ones deep in the swamps. I have eaten the "wolve" free ones with no problem, but I did fry them.


----------



## The mtn man (Jul 28, 2013)

The wolves are a parasite you will know if they have them, will be a puss filled pocket on their body, when you see it you won't want to eat it.if the larvae is still under the hide you will see it moving around.


----------



## TREY1984 (Jul 29, 2013)

So I guess the Indians only ate fish and Veggies during the summer?  Are wolves call Bot flies? I only seen bot flies on squirrels in swamps. But its only under the skin.


----------



## Rip Steele (Jul 29, 2013)

Let them go till the first frost. I don't have a weak stomach, but I've seen it and it ain't pretty.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 29, 2013)

The"wolve" is a bot fly larvae.It is only under the skin not in the meat.It will do you no harm to eat a squirrel that has them.


----------



## thomas gose (Jul 29, 2013)

I've pulled them off rabbits and still ate the meat


----------



## David Parker (Jul 29, 2013)

just shoot'm and put'm in the freezer till after the first frost and problem solved.

nah, I wait til coldness in the past but if I got the urge, I would handle it.  Cook that meat to a certain temp and there won't be any issues with tainted meat.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 29, 2013)

Man if ya'll check out all the parasites on the inside of all game animals  ya'll wouldn't be eating none of them. mike


----------



## specialk (Jul 29, 2013)

Jeff Raines said:


> The"wolve" is a bot fly larvae.It is only under the skin not in the meat.It will do you no harm to eat a squirrel that has them.



no!no!no!....if you eat a squirrel with wolves all your children will be born naked!!! don't do it!!


























  most folks see a wolve on a squirrel will just toss it....if they took the time to actually skin it out they would see it never gets in the meat....


----------



## Offroadtek (Jul 29, 2013)

They are fine to eat. They are the same and post frost squirrels, Wolves don't affect the meat, just grosser to clean. I usually wait till it's colder, but this year I'm itching for squirrel season so much I might go ahead and start when the season opens.


----------



## Bkeepr (Jul 29, 2013)

The old saying about waiting until frost was for rabbits due to the bacteria Tuleremia that they can carry.  The colder temperatures kill off the sick infected rabbits so then hopefully only the healthy ones are left.

Tuleremia or rabbit fever is considered a possibility for use as an agent of bioterrorism.  It easily aerosolizes and can infect lab workers handling it.  Occasionally people get it after accidentally running over a nest of baby rabbits with the lawn mower.


----------



## lmsnow1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Well... I've been waiting all year for season to open back up so you better believe I'll be out that morning lol. 

I even told the congregation where I preach not to call me before noon because my phone is going to be off and with no signal! lol


----------



## David Parker (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## R G (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't think squirrels get wolves until later into September and then only if they live close to water.


----------



## Canyon (Jul 30, 2013)

Jeff Raines said:


> The"wolve" is a bot fly larvae.It is only under the skin not in the meat.It will do you no harm to eat a squirrel that has them.



This ^^^ - No issues with the meat at all.  Once you skin them out, everything looks the same.  You will have no issues eating one with the the unsightly parasite.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 31, 2013)

You could wait till it snows but that does happen too often here in Georgia. No wolves in this one.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 31, 2013)

This one was killed September 3erd with no wolves. I have seen them with many on them. mike


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Aug 1, 2013)

I killed them on opening day ever year and have never had a problem with them...


----------



## deerhunter79 (Aug 2, 2013)

ive always heard wait till the 2 frost. not only do they get wolves but they get a parasite in the meat sometimes that makes the meat white and bumpy. i kill about 30 squirrels a year and store most for the summer to keep some tree rat year round.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Aug 5, 2013)

Apparently lots of people, or MOST people have never been to a slaughter house in warm weather. Sometimes a steer will have 5 - 6 on them. Once skinned, they are GONE! Meat is NOT affected by Bottle Fly (Wolves) larvae!!! My greatest concern with Early Season squirrels is the potential for Tularemia, or rabbit fever! I always wear rubber gloves and check for yellowish spots on the livers when cleaning. Since I don't keep the skins, "wolves" are the least of my concerns!


----------

